# ideas to get more airflow through woodshed



## amh (Mar 20, 2015)

I cut, split and stack my wood and leave it where the tree fell or where i cut the tree for 1 yr. I then put it in my wood shed (see pic). I stack it real tight and only leave the door open once in a while when i know its not going to rain for a few days.

i dont have a moisture meter and my wood usually burns to quick in my 30nc, so i dont believe i have a moisture problem. But probably 1 split every 2 loads i see alittle sizzile. 

Im guessing i just need some more air flow and was wondering if you guys had any ideas besides ripping off the walls?

Any help would be great
thanks


----------



## Poindexter (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't think I would fool with a shed that nice, esp since it is so close to the house and you are having such few problems with the stove.

If you got the acreage, maybe cut twice as much this year so your splits can season outdoors two years before they go into the lovely shed you already got?


----------



## amh (Mar 20, 2015)

Thx poindexter, not a bad idea. Ill have to see how many trees are on the property to cut.

I was thinkin maybe like a gabel vent on each side or something, but dont know if id get the airflow since i pack it so tight


----------



## Hoozie (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe if you got a gable vent with a (solar?) powered fan, then had some sort of screened opening about the bottom edges... that would force air all the way up through the stacks and out....


----------



## Babaganoosh (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd try one of these.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Mar 23, 2015)

When you stack outside is your bottom row off the ground? I wonder if that row is a little wetter, then gets mixed in when you move it.


----------



## blades (Mar 23, 2015)

No walls and the big fan.


----------



## Applesister (Mar 23, 2015)

Just leave the door open


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 23, 2015)

amh said:


> I was thinkin maybe like a gabel vent on each side or something, but dont know if id get the airflow since i pack it so tight



I'd be heavily inclined to do it. As moisture evaporates from the wood, the humidity inside the shed rises. Letting a breeze through may be best, but even without an actual breeze, the humidity inside and out has a tendency to balance out if there's ventilation. This will help with drying and help the framing of your shed to last longer.

I definitely agree with getting your splits as seasoned as possible before stacking them in the shed. A fully walled shed like that serves mainly to keep dry wood ready to burn, rather than to continue seasoning.

For outdoor stacks, even if you don't bother to cover them, it's good to get the splits off the dirt or grass. Some folks put down gravel to stack on. Some scrounge up discarded pallets. Some lay boards across concrete blocks to stack on. All these ideas help reduce the moisture the lower layers of the stack pick up from the ground, which will help ensure what goes into your shed is consistently dry.


----------



## Oldman47 (Mar 23, 2015)

A single lee side gable vent should help but I would build a wood shed differently. I would have the lee side of the shed be higher than the opposite end and have a small top opening I could control. It would be open if I thought the shed was getting plenty of heat and closed the rest of the time. The idea would be to release moisture built up from the solar heating of the pile while allowing it to get even hotter inside when conditions were not ideal for drying.


----------



## MarylandGuy (Mar 25, 2015)

I realize it's more work, but maybe you could do single stacked rows for a year or two out in the sun, then move that wood into the shed for the following year. That way it is seasoned out in the air, then spends the next six months or so in a dry woodshed.


----------



## mstoelton (Mar 26, 2015)

how about one of those spinny roof vent things like this

http://www.zoro.com/i/G0837837/?utm...aDUmV2nJkwLziTXW_PAsj9AaAlNN8P8HAQ#imagePopUp


----------



## TheRambler (Mar 26, 2015)

I too would just leave the door open. The little rain that might find its way in is no big deal. You can always close it if expecting wind driven rain or snow too.


----------



## Applesister (Mar 26, 2015)

An air driven ventilation fan! 40.00 cheap investment combined with an open door.
Cheap perfect solution for a small prefabed shed.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 27, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> I would build a wood shed differently.



Agreed.  Max number of walls needed on a woodshed = 2


----------



## 30cal (Apr 16, 2015)

4 walls, good roof, and properly dried fuel works for me. Two years.  There is no lazy, fast, easy. You get back exactly what you put in. A couple years in the sun and wind makes the worst shed really good..talk to me Goose..


----------



## chazcarr (Apr 16, 2015)

I would go with something like this solar power vent.  I have no walls on my shed but am still thinking of installing one just to get some air movement under the roof.  They are expensive though.


----------



## Typ0 (Apr 19, 2015)

what's in there as a floor?  I am in NY and if I had a shed enclosed like that on a dirt floor I would imagine way more humidity would flow out from the door being open than rain could get in.  You probably are reconstituting your wood.


----------

